# Plows for 1999 Dodge 2500



## TheSnowBoyPro (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone have experience with a Dodge 2500 w/ a plow? I am definetly going to get a plow for my new baby, But I need to know what wirks best for driveways, and a couple of smaller parking lots.


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

I personally would install a western ultra-mount 7.5 pro plow
(which western approves for your truck)

easy on, easy off.

it will cost you about 3200.00 (not installed) good luck, plowtech


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Get what ever plow you like best.. get at least an 8 ft blade. 
I would get a 8ft boss V plow for that 2500


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Definitaly go with a western on the dodge. I have the same exact truck, a 1999 dodge ram 2500 with a western 7.5 uni mount. go with the western Ultra Mount! Truck handles the 7.5 Great!


----------



## Shadetree Ltd. (Mar 31, 2002)

I have a 99 2500 extended cab long box with the 360 that I have had a plow on since December 98. I ordered the truck with the plow prep and put a 7.5 Fisher mm on it. I don't do a ton of plowing but it has held up flawless since day one (knock on wood). I would consider an 8' or a V for the length of truck though. There is very little sag with the 7.5 but a friends 8' Fisher sagged a little bit too much for my liking on it. I have just the factory suspension, no helpers or timbrens.

Scott


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a 8ft hiniker on my 01, 2500, long box, crew cab, with the snow plow prep package, there is very little nose drop with the plow lifted, I also use about 500 to 600 of counter weight. I also have a 98, 2500, short box, crew cab, with a 8ft boss v blade, also about 500 to600lb of counter weight with stock springs( no plow perp package) the front sagged to much for my taste so installed some new coil springs (47's driver side 46 passenger side)
It now has very little sag..
well good luck, But I don't think you should use a small 7ft plow on a 3/4 ton, 7ft'ers are for jeeps and other rice burners..
The 7ft'er is to small, why? because when your plowing in deep snow or wind rowing to the side the snow is not pushed far enough away from the truck, allowing it to spill back under your wheels.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Hes not doing heavy comercial work. The 7.5 blade would work perfect for what hes doing. The 7.5 blade is nice. Not to small, Not to big. I have a 7.5 western uni on my 3/4 ton dodge and I never had the snow spill back under my tires. I also use it for my comercial work and the truck handles it great!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

You can put a 7.5 plow on a 3/4 ton longbed and it will work fine. But with the blade angled and turning you will not plow your tracks. Not a big deal if you are not plowing and turning alot. Straight runs and driveways you would be fine. I have a 3/4 ton with a 7.5' western ultra and its fine. but I took it one step further this year and put a set of Pro Wings on it and now its 9'4" and its works even better. We run 7.5 plows on the older Ford 3/4 tons too and have done that for years. 

Loren,

If you go with a Western plow get the Ultra Mount system, you will not be sorry. So easy to hook up. As far as other brands, I don't have any expierience with their new hitches except the old conventional style Myers and Westerns. Just about all manufacturers make excellent hitch systems these days.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Even for residential, i think you will find yourself wanting an 8' on that truck. 8' is perfect size, 7'5" will be a little on the small side.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

The extra 3 inches to each side with an 8'er is like night and day. Unless you plan on doing the tightest worst driveways go with the 7'6". But you probally have the wrong rig anyway if that is the plan. A Jeep with a blade is the driveway king around here. If you purchase a new blade get the 8', then your all set for doing commercial and you can handle most residentials  
Todd


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i cant make up my mind on fisher or western i like em both


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

I've got a western MVP 8.6ft on my 1999 Dodge 2500 cummins. I put Timbrens on the front and it only sags 1-2inches. It holds the weight well, I'Ve got 600lbs of sand bags in the back, with the money pit, always in the shop Ariens snowblower. Also have a 100gallon L shaped diesel tank in the back for the two cat skid steers we run. good luck with your plow selection.


----------



## green leaf (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a western 7.5 ultra mount on a 2001 dodge 2500 and I love it. A do residential and commercial accounts and it works great, and if you buy the 7.5 you can always get wings and make the plow a little longer. the best of both worlds. Hope it helps .......


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

96 2500HD with a 7.5 Western and wings. I do drives, small commercials, and even a small factory. Works quite well.
I also have an f350 with an 8' Fisher. I LOVE the trip edge. I believe its best to have it on a really heavy truck though, as it seems a little tough on em. Moves gobs of snow and central hydraulics make it fast as lightning.
Just acquired a GMS 3500HD with a 9' Meyer, but can't tell you anything about it. Only, The plow frame sits way to low in the front.


----------



## dodgerocks (Oct 17, 2004)

Before my '04 I had a '01 2500 sport like yours with a 7.5 Western Poly Pro on it Uni-mount. That truck moved a lot of snow. I mostly plowed a local Kmart and had no probs whatso ever. I love my Western plows. Be aware that they will have to cut the plastic valence under the bumper for the undercarrage but it doesn't look bad. My trucks all have the Cumminws also. Good luck


----------



## TheSnowBoyPro (Dec 23, 2004)

hmmm, sounds like western is the way to go. I was thinking the Blizzard w/ the extention wings, as opposed to a V-plow. Decisions decisions. well, anyhow,

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!! :waving:


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice truck. Cummins? How much did you pay?

I'm looking for a Dodge 3/4 Cummins for a personal truck. Might have to wait till summer though, the way that the snow is falling here :angry: :realmad:


----------



## TheSnowBoyPro (Dec 23, 2004)

1999 Dodge 2500

-22,000
-Fully Loaded (CD/Tape/Radio, Power/Heated Mirrors, Power/Heated Seats, Leather Interior, Trailer Brake Equipped, etc, etc, etc)
-V8 Mag
-Sport Package
-Bed topper

All for a grand total of:

*$6800.00*


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Stay away from extension wings- if the plow is sized right for the truck they are not needed. 
Get an 8 foot- 7-1/2 is too small for a full size truck. At straight across you will be your own track width meaning if you angle the blade your not plowing the snow from infront of your tires = easier to loose traction.

to anyone mentioning about plowing smaller driveways to use the 7- think about it for a second- full size truck and small driveways don;t mix. Standard driveway width is 8'2". Use the blade to your advantage and don;t waste time trying to plow a small driveway that should be plowed with a jeep.

I have always used Fishers, and don;t like the V blades- too heavy to carry around all the time, in effecient for angle plowing from the center point, and they always leave a trail at the center point no matter how you adjust the rubber thingy.

Now an important point is is th Dodge a Diesel or Gas? While Western may approve of the plow on that truck with gas diesel may be another story and more importantly Dodge will not approve of the plow on the diesel- the lighter Dana 60's they use in the 2500's from 94-2000 (lighter being semi floating- as opposed to the 3500 modesl useing full floating) are not rated for the engine weight plus a plow setup weight- voids warranties (not an issue here) and contributes to front end wear out at an unbelievable rate. I have a 96 diesel that I have plowed with for 5 years and counting.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Man I disagree against the wings. Plow wings hold snow in on the sides and leave less trails, thus cutting plow time. Larger swipe means less swipes with no trailoff. Also, 7.5" with wings = >9'. And wings can be taken off in tight situations.

As far as the expandable Blizzard, most guys just love em, and I'd love to try one. Big bucks though


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

As you said. Time is money.

Get wide. Get Blizzard.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I have never seen or heard of wings that work right, and the first time you misjudge the edge of the plow it get's very costly. Plus wings hold more snow, as you said, creating alot more resistence for the truck to push.

I guess the bottom line is knowing how to plow and drive in the white stuff.

I love the concept of the Blizzards but I will never use a cannon trip plow. They leave way too much snow behind when they trip- Fisher/Western has the best system. If Blizzard could make theirs a trip foot instead I would be all over them on my bigger truck just as I told them a couple of years ago.

I was taught, and have always percieved a plow should be sized so at full angle you should be plowing your own track clear, and the heavier plow usually scrapes cleaner.
I don;t like Poly blades- no weight. But I will be either adding a poly shield this coming spring after repainting my blade or buying a new Xblade to replace just the blade depends on how much $$ I bring in this season.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

justme- said:


> I have never seen or heard of wings that work right, and the first time you misjudge the edge of the plow it get's very costly. Plus wings hold more snow, as you said, creating alot more resistence for the truck to push.
> 
> I don;t like Poly blades- no weight. But I will be either adding a poly shield this coming spring after repainting my blade or buying a new Xblade to replace just the blade depends on how much $$ I bring in this season.


I have never had a problem using wings, misjudging the length of plow isn't a problem if you use markers. Holding more snow is what they are designed to do.

Poly blades actually weigh more than a all steel blade due to the amount of steel bracing needed to reinforce them.


----------



## earthwerks (Dec 29, 2004)

SnowBoyPro: Hey you are Waterford---I'm down near Metro Airport "down river". I had a '99 BOSS 7'-6" V-plow on my former '99 Ram. It was ok, but not wide enough--I had 1" wider rims than factory w/correct offset. I was finding that with the plow in the angled position I was driving in virgin snow and just making a big mess. Turning the plow slightly didn't help either because then it was too straight and the snow would trail off the other side. Be sure you have the factory snow plow package or you will be in for sagging front springs in no time. (Not to mention nearly all the front end suspension parts---upper and lower ball joints, u-joints, wheel bearings, tie rod ends--I went through 2 complete sets in 130,000 miles.

I now have an '03 Ram with the HO diesel and love it. The plow is 8'-4" and makes a big difference---taller and wider. It is also heavier, but I got the factory plow package. Technically the BOSS plow is too heavy for the Ram Diesel, but I bought it through Monroe Truck Parts in Flint off US-23 and told them I would install it myslef---it took me a full 10 hours---it's a lot of work! I paid $3800 new inc. tax, came with joystick control, Rapid Tach 2, and locking cylinders and the BOSS 2-pc. rubber deflector---nice. That was about $300- $1000 less than everywhere else I checked. If you go to Monroe Truck Parts ask for Andy and tell him Jeff from Earthwerks Unlimited (734) 782-2125 sent you--he may not remember me, but I told him I would send him some customers. Good luck.


----------



## TheSnowBoyPro (Dec 23, 2004)

Well, I think I'm gonna get a Blizzard 810. Its time I earned MY WINGS!!!!!  I really want the biggest plow I can get for my truck, so I want one that extends from 8 feet, to 10 feet!!!!!


----------

